# the classical music project VI



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person]" in your post.

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

This post and the following one present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #701, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #701: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166. Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
170. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232. Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246. Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"

305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri

311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck

321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 

331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

336. Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339. Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340. Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie

351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janáček: Mladi

366. Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony #8, “Symphony of a thousand”
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria

371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartók: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto

386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 

391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 

396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400. Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem

406. Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K 201/186a
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China

411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052

416. Strauss, R.: Salome
417. Bartók: Piano Concerto #2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus

421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony

426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 

431. Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K 385
440. Bach: French Suites, B 812-817

441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust

446. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448. Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont'd: 

451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony #10
454. Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455. Bax: Tintagel

456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartók: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World

476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges

486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4

491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt
499. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
500. Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor

511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)

516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra

526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques

541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25

546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E

551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"

566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"

576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola

581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet

586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane

591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
593. Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 

596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
597. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
599. Grieg: Holberg Suite 
600. Ravel: La Valse

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D

606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon

611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva

616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite

631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3

636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"

646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats

661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances

666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme

671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39

676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus

681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1

686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto

696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6
697. Berg: Piano Sonata
698. Mozart: Horn Concertos
699. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700. Bax: November Woods


----------



## science

This post and the following one present an alphabetical list of our first 700 recommendations. (This is easier to search.) For more recent recommendations, you’ll have to check the most recent pages of this thread:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites, B 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3
Bartók: Piano Quintet
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #3
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartok: The Wooden Prince
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: November Woods 
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Egmont
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #13
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata 
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D “Fandango” 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: String Sextet #1
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Images pour orchestra
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Debussy: Violin Sonata
Delibes: Lakme
Delius: Sea Drift
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
Dvořák: Polednice
Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Oedipe
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Grieg: Holberg Suite 
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
Ives: Central Park in the Dark 
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Khachaturian: Gayane
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: A Faust Symphony
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Liszt: Transcendental Études
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #10
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8, “Symphony of a thousand”
Mahler: Symphony #9
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont’d: 

Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Horn Concertos
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
Nielsen: Helios Overture
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Cinderella
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: La Valse 
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphonic Études
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 “Rhenish”
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #4
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Salome
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss: Oboe Concerto
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Widor: Organ Symphony #5
Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Missa votive
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #700) – note that this is somewhat arbitrary, as we since we’re counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn’s op. 76 quartets, Chopin’s Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, it’s interesting for some people to see this: 

37 Beethoven 

36 Mozart

35

34

33

32 Bach

31

30

29

28 Brahms

27

26 Schubert

25 

24

23

22

21 Haydn

20

19 

18

17 Debussy, Tchaikovsky

16 Schumann

15 Bartók, Dvořák, Ravel

14 Mahler

13

12 Mendelssohn, Sibelius 

11 Prokofiev, Strauss R

10 Chopin

9 Handel, Liszt, Shostakovich, Stravinsky

8 Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Wagner

7 Janáček, Ligeti, Verdi

6 Berlioz, Fauré, Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams 

5 Berg, Elgar, Grieg, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns 

4 Britten, Byrd, Ives, Josquin, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Puccini, Vivaldi, Webern 

3 Adams, Barber, Borodin, Enescu, Franck, Gershwin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin, Varèse, Walton 

2 Albéniz, Bax, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Cage, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Korngold, Machaut, Paganini, Poulenc, Rameau, Respighi, Scarlatti D, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Rautavaara, Rebel, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Stockhausen, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Widor, Xenakis


----------



## science

Here is the board, ready for the next voter: 

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 11
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

There seems to be only 6 works by Schoenberg on the list, not 8.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> There seems to be only 6 works by Schoenberg on the list, not 8.


Thank you! That could well be a very old mistake, a cut & paste error or a typo.

I've just redone the whole list, there were two or three other mistakes. I think it's good now.


----------



## Ramako

do I have to put a negative one? I don't know the list at all.


----------



## science

Ramako said:


> do I have to put a negative one? I don't know the list at all.


Sorry man, you've got to pick one! A lot of times I just put it against the work in 2nd place, in order to help us along. I also try not to vote against a work twice in a row, unless I really have something against it, but there's no rule about that.


----------



## Ramako

Thanks Science, and shout if I do something wrong anyway - except Dowland was the only person I didn't want to devote for.

Haydn symphony 44 / Haydn symphony 99 / Dohnanyi: Sextet

*Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11*
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 11
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8
*Haydn symphony 44 - 2
Haydn symphony 99 - 1*


----------



## science

Ramako, that was perfect. I'm just going to rearrange the board alphabetically. 

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 11
Haydn: Symphony #44 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Downland/Haydn 44/Schoenberg

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 13
Haydn: Symphony #44 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Schoenberg / Messiaen / Wolf

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 13
Haydn: Symphony #44 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 3
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Wolf Holst

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 15
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 3
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Messiaen / Shostakovich

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 15
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

*Dohnanyi: Sextet - 10
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 2
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Dowland / Haydn 99 / Dohnanyi


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dohnanyi / Haydn / Schoenberg

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 2
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs

No new board needed. mmsbls has it under control!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Hildegard: Ordo virtutum, Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia, Schubert

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 2
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum - 2
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 7
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Hildegard/Shosty/Schubert

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 2
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Ramako

After Klavierspieler

Haydn 44 / Haydn 99 / Liszt

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Messiaen / Schoenberg / Holst

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Liszt / Messiaen / Holst

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnanyi / Haydn: Symphony #44 / Schubert

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 14
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Mass No.2 / Dohnanyi / Schubert Shepherd

Dohnanyi: Sextet - 15
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Dohnanyi: Sextet - 16*
Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
*Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9*
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Kodaly / Dohnanyi / Liszt


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet

New board: 

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Hildegard, Shostakovich, Haydn 44

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 6
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Ramako

After Toddler

Haydn 44 / Hildegard / Liszt

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 7
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Ramako

Haydn 44 / Liszt / Kodaly

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 3
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 7
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 1
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trazom

Haydn 99 / Kodaly / Holst

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 7
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

SchubertMass Haydn44 Liszt

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 7
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn 44 / Schubert Mass / Holst

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 7
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Hildegard/Shostakovich/Messiaen

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

I hadn't listened to Dohnányi's sextet much until recently, but for the past day or two I haven't been able to get enough of it. Great recommendation!


----------



## Ramako

After Klavierspieler

Haydn 44, Haydn 99, Shostakovich

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutshostakovitchum - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Messiaen / Schoenberg / Schubert D.965

Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtut(Shostakovitch)um - 9 :lol:
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues / Haydn / Holst

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
*Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer" - 16*
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 9 
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"

New board:

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 9 
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert Mass / Hildegard / Schubert Shepherd

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 10
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 2
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 10
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Kodaly / Schubert 965 / Shostakovich


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Hildegard, Schoenberg, Schubert 965

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 12
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

Hildegard SchubertMass SchubertShepherd

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 13
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Corrected board:

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 14
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Toddlertoddy

Sibelius/Bach/Schubert

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 14
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op.9 -2
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Hadyn/Hildegard/Schoenburg

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
*Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum - 15*
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 4
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op.9 -2
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum

After Ramako: 

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op.9 -2
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Kodaly / Schubert 965 / Liszt


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Messiaen / Schoenberg / Holst (0)

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 2
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Schubert: Mass / Sibelius / Schubert Shepherd 

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 3
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Liszt / Schubert: Shepherd

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 5
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 3
Vaqueiras: Kalenda Maia - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Schoenberg, Messiaen, Vaqueiras (out)

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 5
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Bach Schoenberg

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert: Mass / Sibelius / Schubert Shepherd 
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 8
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bach/Sibelius/Liszt

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after KS

Schoenberg, Messiaen, Schubert Shepherd (out)

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 8
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 9
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Kodaly / Shostakovich / Schubert


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Shostakovich/Sibelius/Wolf

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Liszt / Messiaen / Schoenberg

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 14
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Schubert Shostakovich

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 14
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9


----------



## Ramako

after pjang

Haydn/Bach/Schoenberg

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 9
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 14
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9

A question: what about overtures? I was thinking of suggesting one, but I was wondering if they're too short as a quick check shows some obvious ones are missing from the list.


----------



## science

Ramako said:


> A question: what about overtures? I was thinking of suggesting one, but I was wondering if they're too short as a quick check shows some obvious ones are missing from the list.


If there's an opera, I'd prefer to do the whole opera. But if it's just an overture without an opera, let's do the overture! There's no such thing as too short.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Wolf

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 9
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 16
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Sibelius Haydn

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 9
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 16
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Bach/Sibelius/Kodaly

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 16
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Messiaen / Liszt / Haydn

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
*Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise - 18*
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

New Board:

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Sibelius / Kodaly

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls:

Satie / Liszt / Schoenberg

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie : Gnossiennes - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Conor71

After Aecio:

Shostakovich/Satie/Wolf

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie : Gnossiennes - 3
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9


----------



## Ramako

After Conor71

Beethoven Coriolan Overture / Bach / Shostakovich

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 12
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie : Gnossiennes - 3
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg, Satie, Haydn

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 12
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie : Gnossiennes - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius : En Saga Op. 9 - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Liszt / Bach / Sibelius

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 4
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 9

Satie / Kodaly / Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Bach Wolf Sibelius

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

Oooh, I'm back at it again!

Bach / Satie / Liszt (I will vote for the Schoenberg once the Bach is in)

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 17
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Schubert / Sibelius / Kodaly

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 17
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bach / Beethoven / Kodaly

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 19
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Bach/Schubert/Liszt

*Bach: Fantasias and Fugues - 21*
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues

Schoenberg, Beethoven, Liszt

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Wolf Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 5
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11

Kodaly / Shostakovich / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schubert/Sibelius/Liszt

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
*Schubert: Mass #2 in G - 20*
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G

New Board:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Lisztian

After Klavierspieler.

Liszt/Wolf/Haydn.

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12

I can't believe how many times the _Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses_ has been voted down. This is a work that ought to be somewhere in the 200 - 400 range.


----------



## Ramako

After Lisztian

Sibelius/Beethoven/Shostakovich

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 5 <- I believe there was an error made earlier with this, hence me adding 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

You're absolutely right: Trout got skipped.

Corrected board:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 5 
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler's correction:

Liszt / Beethoven / Kodaly

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 6 
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Haydn

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 6 
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 6 
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12

Kodaly / Satie / Sibelius


----------



## pjang23

Bizet Wolf Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Bizet Haydn Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven Haydn Sibelius

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11

Kodaly / Satie / Wolf


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Strauss: Don Juan / Sibelius

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 12
Strauss: Don Juan - 1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## science

Oh, good addition!


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Strauss / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 12
Strauss: Don Juan - 2
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Lisztian

After mmsbls:

Liszt/Strauss/Beethoven.

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
*Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 19*
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
*Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12*
*Sibelius: En Saga - 12*
Strauss: Don Juan - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Lisztian

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.

New board:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Sibelius: En Saga - 12
Strauss: Don Juan - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Lisztian:

Sibelius/Beethoven/Shostakovich

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 11
Sibelius: En Saga - 14
Strauss: Don Juan - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Bizet Shostakovich

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius: En Saga - 16
Strauss: Don Juan - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Ramako

--------

sorry, 9 hours haven't passed.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg, Satie, Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius: En Saga - 16
Strauss: Don Juan - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Strauss / Bizet / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Sibelius: En Saga - 16
Strauss: Don Juan - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Sibelius/Beethoven/Kodaly

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 9
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11*
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
*Sibelius: En Saga - 18*
Strauss: Don Juan - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga

New board:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 9
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Strauss: Don Juan - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bizet / Strauss / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 9
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Strauss: Don Juan - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Strauss Satie

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 9
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Strauss: Don Juan - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12

Strauss J / Kodaly / Beethoven


----------



## Aecio

after science: 

Fauré/Haydn/r.Strauss

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Conor71

After Aecio:

Shostakovich/Faure/Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Ramako

After Conor71

Beethoven Haydn Kodaly

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 10
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

R. Strauss / Bizet / Satie

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 10
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## science

I love how relentless we are! The classical music project waits for no man. 

After Trout: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 10
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11

Shostakovich / Kodaly / Bizet


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Beethoven/Shostakovich/Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 9
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Bizet Beethoven

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 11
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Shostakovich / Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 11
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Bizet / Strauss R / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 11
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Ramako

after mmsbls

Haydn/Beethoven/Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Ramako:

Shostakovich/Faure/Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

R. Strauss / Wolf / Kodaly

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 8
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout

Schoenberg, Satie, Haydn

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Shostakovich Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 19
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 11
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bizet / Strauss R / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 19
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## science

afte mmsbls:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
*Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14*
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
*Shostakovich: Symphony #1 - 21*
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12

Shostakovich / Kodaly / Wolf


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 12
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Carl Orff: Carmina Burana / Strauss, R / Beethoven

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 11
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 9
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## mmsbls

Great first post and welcome to TalkClassical. I'm not sure we've ever had someone make their first post to the Classical Music Project thread, but I'm glad you did. 

Somehow I thought Carmina Burana had already made the list. I will definitely support it once the Bizet or the Strauss get in.


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks! I admit, I've always lurked around the boards (I've always been more of a listener than a talker), but this is a project I've been following earnestly and the lack of Carmina Burana finally pulled me into deciding to participate to get it in as well as listening to the other recommendations from others, its a good way to explore what's out there.


----------



## Trout

Welcome, it is nice to see another voter. Carmina Burana has been on my list of pieces to nominate, but you got there just a little bit before I did. 



mmsbls said:


> Great first post and welcome to TalkClassical. I'm not sure we've ever had someone make their first post to the Classical Music Project thread, but I'm glad you did.


I think my first post was in the first classical music project thread, in which I believe I enshrined Fauré's Requiem. I can't believe that it has been over a year and a half since then with an additional 650+ pieces added to the list.


----------



## Turangalîla

After PaulieGatto:

Schoenberg / Satie / Kodaly

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 11
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## science

I've wanted to do Orff for a long time, but I assumed it'd be a magnet to negative votes. I'll give it all my +2 votes unless that would cause a problem.



Trout said:


> I think my first post was in the first classical music project thread, in which I believe I enshrined Fauré's Requiem. I can't believe that it has been over a year and a half since then with an additional 650+ pieces added to the list.


That's awesome! I'd forgotten all about that.

It is amazing how these projects compress time. To me, it feels like we've only been doing it for a few months.


----------



## Aecio

After CarterJohnsonPiano

Orff / Beethoven / Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven / Haydn / Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Bizet Beethoven

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 13
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 13
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

Orff / Kodaly / Schoenberg


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Orff / Strauss / Beethoven

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Schoenberg / Satie / Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 12
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Beethoven/Haydn/Strauss, R.

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 13
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bizet / Strauss R / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 14
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Faure/R. Strauss/Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Ramako

After Conor71

Beethoven/Haydn/Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 16
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After ramako:

Schoenberg, Faure, Orff

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 16
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 7
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 15
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

R Strauss / Orff / Beethoven

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 15
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 17
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 17
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 12

Orff / Strauss J / Beethoven


----------



## pjang23

Wolf RStrauss Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 14
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 18
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Strauss, R. (whatever)/Beethoven/Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 15
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Strauss, R: Don Juan - 20
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Strauss / Bizet / Schoenberg

*Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 15*
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
*Strauss, R: Don Juan - 22*
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan

New Board:

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 15
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn 'Hebrides' Overture/Beethoven/Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 16
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 2
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

I could not find Hebrides in the list...


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Mendelssohn/Bizet/Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 16
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 4
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Wolf Haydn

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 18
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 4
Orff: Carmina Burana - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

Orff/Fauré/Haydn 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 18
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 4
Orff: Carmina Burana - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Paulie Gatto:

Beethoven/Mendelssohn/Bizet

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 20
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 5
Orff: Carmina Burana - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after KS:

Schoenberg, Mendelssohn, Wolf

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 20
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 6
Orff: Carmina Burana - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Mendelssohn / Orff / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 20
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 8
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture - 20
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 8
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

Strauss / Kodaly / Bizet


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture

New Board:

Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 8
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites / Beethoven: Fidelio / Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 8
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

Adding a couple more operas to the list...


----------



## Ramako

Haydn/Mendelssohn/Bizet


Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Schoenberg / Satie / Bizet

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Scriabin Orff

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 9
Orff: Carmina Burana - 12
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Orff / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 11
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## science

Oh! I didn't notice that I did that! Good eyes, KS.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn/Haydn/Kodaly

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Orff / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 15
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg, Satie, Haydn

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 15
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

Orff / Kodaly / Wolf


----------



## Ramako

After Science

Haydn/Mendelssohn/Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 15
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Beethoven/Kodaly/Poulenc

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 15
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 1
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 1
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Bizet Mendelssohn

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 1
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Satie / Orff

Beethoven: Fidelio - 1
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 1
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Beethoven / Poulenc / Haydn

Beethoven: Fidelio - 3
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Schoenberg, Fidelio, Orff

Beethoven: Fidelio - 4
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 15
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Mendelssohn / Orff / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 4
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 16
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn/Haydn 103/Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 4
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 18
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

This is the other Haydn I wanted to nominate; seeing as we have a lot at the top end, I thought that voting for the other one wouldn't do much good.


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Beethoven: Fidelio - 4
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 1
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 20
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

Mendelssohn / Kodaly / Schoenberg


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Haydn: 103 / Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 20
Orff: Carmina Burana - 16
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Satie / Orff

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
*Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture - 22*
* Orff: Carmina Burana - 15*
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
* Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15*
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Turangalîla

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture


----------



## Turangalîla

New board:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 15
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After CarterJohnsonPiano

Orff / Poulenc / Schoenberg


Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 2
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PaulieGatto:

Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3/Beethoven VS/Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 17
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 3
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Orff / Scriabin / Schoenberg

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 19
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

Really nice board now!


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Orff Haydn99

Beethoven: Fidelio - 6
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 20
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 16


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Schoenberg, Beethoven F, Haydn 99

Beethoven: Fidelio - 7
Beethoven : Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 19
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## pjang23

Corrected Board:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Orff: Carmina Burana - 20
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 16


----------



## science

after pjang23's correction: 

Beethoven: Fidelio - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Orff: Carmina Burana - 22
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15

Orff / Kodaly / Wolf


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana 

New board: 

Beethoven: Fidelio - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 4
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Faure/Scriabin/Wolf

Beethoven: Fidelio - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 2
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 5
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Conor 71

Ives/Beethoven F./Strauss

Beethoven: Fidelio - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 2
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 5
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn 103 Haydn kodaly

Beethoven: Fidelio - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 5
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Schoenberg / Satie / Wolf

Beethoven: Fidelio - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 5
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Scriabin Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 3
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 6
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Ives/Beethoven VS/Strauss

Beethoven: Fidelio - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 6
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Fidelio / Scriabin / Haydn: 99

Beethoven: Fidelio - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 7
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: Fidelio - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 7
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

Schoenberg / Strauss / Haydn 99


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Schoenberg / Satie / Kodaly

Beethoven: Fidelio - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
* Satie: Gnossiennes - 13*
*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 21*
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 7
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
* Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13*


----------



## Turangalîla

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana 
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto

New board:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 7
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after CarterJohnsonPiano

Beethoven Fidelio / Wolf / Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 7
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Scriabin / Bizet / Kodaly

Beethoven: Fidelio - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Corrected:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

after mmsbls:

Fidelio, Faure, Strauss

Beethoven: Fidelio - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Toddlertoddy


Brahms/Bizet/Scriabin

Beethoven: Fidelio - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 8
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Turangalîla

After Aecio:

Fidelio / Poulenc / Wolf

Beethoven: Fidelio - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 8
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

And congratulations to all of these wonderful new members who are participating in these projects! Your input is highly valued!


----------



## Ramako

After CarterJohnsonPiano

Haydn Haydn Bizet

Beethoven: Fidelio - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 8
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 13

Also, I am willing to help people's favourites get through with my votes, if anyone agrees to help a Haydn get through later :cheers:


----------



## Trout

Unfortunately, it appears that CarterJohnsonPiano voted within 9 hours of his previous vote, so his most recent vote shall be removed for now:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 8
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Turangalîla

Trout said:


> Uh oh... It appears that CarterJohnsonPiano voted within 9 hours of his previous vote, so it shall be removed for now:


I AM SO SORRY!   I detest cheating, and I _completely_ forgot that I had already voted. Honest mistake! I will be back this evening to re-vote that vote!


----------



## mmsbls

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I AM SO SORRY!   I detest cheating, and I _completely_ forgot that I had already voted. Honest mistake! I will be back this evening to re-vote that vote!


I think we've all made mistakes of one kind or another. We're all in this together, and we all appreciate everyone else's effort and enthusiasm. 

After Ramako:

Bizet / Scriabin / Kodaly

Beethoven: Fidelio - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven: Fidelio / Poulenc / Ives

Beethoven: Fidelio - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Fidelio, Satie, Haydn 99

Beethoven: Fidelio - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Beethoven: Fidelio - 18
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 4
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 5
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives/Beethoven VS/Bizet

Beethoven: Fidelio - 18
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Klavierspieler

Beethoven Fidelio / Strauss / Satie

Beethoven: Fidelio - 20
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Wolf Faure

Beethoven: Fidelio - 20
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 6
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Beethoven: Fidelio - 21*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14

Brahms / / Wolf


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana 
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio

New board: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 14


----------



## Ramako

Wolf/ Haydn 99 / Bizet

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Ramako:

Poulenc / Wolf / Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bizet / Scriabin / Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 5
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Ives/Beethoven/Faure

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Klavierspieler

Haydn 103/Satie/Wolf

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 8
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 16


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 16

Brahms / Kodaly / Bizet


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 18

Wolf Brahms Satie


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Wolf / Satie


Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 19


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

103/99/Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 6
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 10
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 19


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after ramako:

Satie, Beethoven, 99

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Bizet / Scriabin / Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 13
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 19

Brahms / Kodaly / Bizet


----------



## pjang23

Wolf (finally ) Brahms Bizet

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
*Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 21*


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder

New board:

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Bizet / Fauré / Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## science

PaulieGatto didn't actually change the scores, so I'll add in his vote for him: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 8
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm here to vote (legally this time )

After PaulieGatto / Science (?)

Satie / Poulenc / Ives

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 8
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto



Faure/Ives/Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Webern: Symphony / Satie / Strauss

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 2


----------



## Ramako

103 99 Satie
After berghansson.

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 2

It seems that this vote was less than 9 hours after the previous one, but I am now editing it after 9 hours have passed to make it valid


----------



## PaulieGatto

Henceforth I'll remember to change the points on the board...

After Ramako:

Poulenc / Strauss / Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Poulenc / Webern / Faure

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 14
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 


Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 3

Brahms / Kodaly / Haydn 99


----------



## pjang23

Bizet Brahms Faure

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 17
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bizet / Scriabin / Strauss

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 7
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 17
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Ives/Beethoven/Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 17
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 3


----------



## Ramako

After Klavierspieler

103/99/Brahms

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.5 'Spring' - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 , op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Webern / Satie / Haydn 99

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg

Satie, Webern, Hadyn 99

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Poulenc / Bizet / Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 9
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 3
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Scriabin / Strauss

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
*Bizet: L'Arlésienne - 23*
*Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16*
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne

New board:

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 - 16
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 10
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Scriabin Poulenc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26 - 18
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 2
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26 - 19
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 6

Strauss / Brahms / Satie


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Ives/Webern/Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26 - 19
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Brahms/Webern

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26 - 20
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

99/Brahms/Poulanc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
*Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26 - 21*
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
*Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14*
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 6


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26

New board with my vote:

Poulenc / Webern / Ives

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 11
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 4
Webern: Symphony - 7


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Strauss 103

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 5
Webern: Symphony - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 7

Kodaly / Strauss / Ives


----------



## Turangalîla

After Science:

Poulenc / Webern / Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After CJP:

Ives/Webern/Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 12
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Scriabin / Faure / Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 9


----------



## Ramako

Ah, I can just do this 

99/103/Scriabin

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach Strauss Haydn99

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Scriabin / Faure / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Poulenc / Webern / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 10
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 19
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 10


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach / Beethoven / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 19
Satie: Gnossiennes - 11
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after tdc:

Satie, Webern, Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 19
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 11


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddler:

Poulenc / Webern / Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
* Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14*
* Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14*
* Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14*
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
*Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites - 21*
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
* Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14*
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 9
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 6
Webern: Symphony - 12


----------



## science

after CJP: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 12

Kodaly / Strauss / Scriabin


----------



## Ramako

99/103/Faure

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Webern / Kodaly


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 13
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 13


----------



## pjang23

Haydn103 Scriabin Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Satie/Haydn 99/Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 7
Webern: Symphony - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Haydn 99/Strauss/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 14
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 8
Webern: Symphony - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Webern / Scriabin / Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 8
Webern: Symphony - 15


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 10
Webern: Symphony - 15

Strauss / Kodaly / Haydn 103


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Satie, Webern, Haydn 99

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 10
Webern: Symphony - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Webern/Ives/Haydn 99

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 10
Webern: Symphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Scriabin / Faure / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 10
Webern: Symphony - 18


----------



## Ramako

after mmsbls

99/103/Webern

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 10
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 10
Webern: Symphony - 17


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 11
Webern: Symphony - 17

Kodaly / Strauss / Satie


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Scriabin / Faure / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 11
Webern: Symphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls

Haydn 99/Strauss/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Webern: Symphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 / Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 17


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Webern / Bach / Faure

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 19


----------



## pjang23

Haydn99 Bach Webern

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #99 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Haydn 99/Ives/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
*Haydn: Symphony #99 - 25*
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
*Webern: Symphony - 18*


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99

New Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Webern / Satie / Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 11
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 11
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 20


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 20

Kodaly / Strauss / Scriabin


----------



## Ramako

After Science

Josquin Miserere/Webern/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 2
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
_Josquin: Miserere - 2_
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Corelli/Josquin/Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
_Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 11
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 21_


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Fauré/Strauss/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
Webern: Symphony - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PaulieGatto:

Webern/Ives/Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
*Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 16*
*Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16*
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1
*Webern: Symphony - 23*


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony

New Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 15
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Faure / Scriabin / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 12
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1


----------



## pjang23

Bach Strauss Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Corelli / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 5
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 3
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23

Haydn josquin Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 4
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 1


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 5
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## science

after Trout's correction: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 5
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3

Fauré / Kodaly / Haydn


----------



## pjang23

Faure Scriabin Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 5
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure / Corelli / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
*Fauré: Piano Quartet #2, op. 45 - 24*
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
*Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17*
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2

New Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 13
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Strauss / Scriabin / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## Turangalîla

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Bach / Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 4
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Josquin/Ives/Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 12
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 14
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stravinsky, Satie, Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 11
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 14
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 5


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Beethoven/Satie/Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 14
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Conor71

Smetana/Beethoven/Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 12
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 14
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 4


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 4

Kodaly / Strauss / Haydn


----------



## Ramako

Corrected board (I think CJP's got missed out):


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 6
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 4


----------



## Ramako

After corrected board:

Haydn/Josquin/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 4


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Stravinsky / Corelli / Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 6


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Bach Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Stravinsky, Satie, Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 7
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Josquin/Ives/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 15
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Strauss/Scriabin/Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 9
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 17
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 8


----------



## Ramako

Haydn josquin Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 13
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 16
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 8


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 18
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 8

Strauss / Kodaly / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Corelli / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 13
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 18
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Stravinsky, Satie, Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 18
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Strauss Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 10
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 19
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23

Haydn/Josquin/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 19
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 21
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12

Strauss / Kodaly / Haydn


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Haydn/Ives/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 21
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 21
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Strauss/Scriabin/Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 23
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Scriabin Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 11
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 25
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Josquin / Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 25
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Stravinsky, Satie, Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 12
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 24
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Josquin/Ives/Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 24
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Ramako

After Toddler

Strauss Josquin Scriabin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
*Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19*
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 13
Josquin: Miserere - 13
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
*Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 19*
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
*Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus - 26*
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus

New board (adding in Klavierspieler's vote, which was skipped but did not affect the enshrinement): 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## science

After all that: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16

Kodaly / Haydn / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Bach Scriabin Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Corelli / Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 14
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 18


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Stravinsky, Satie, Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 20


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddler:

Haydn / Satie / Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 21
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 19


----------



## Ramako

After CJP:

Haydn/Josquin/Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 23
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 18


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #103 - 25
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 17

Haydn / Kodaly / Stravinsky


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103

New board: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 17
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 17


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Bach Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Corelli / Scriabin / Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Beethoven/Corelli/Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 2
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pg:

Stravinsky, Smetana, Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 13
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 18


----------



## Ramako

Corrected board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 17


----------



## Ramako

Bach/Josquin/Stravinsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 17
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
*Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 23*
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
*Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16*

Scriabin / Kodaly / Josquin


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Corelli / Scriabin / Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 17
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Scriabin: Piano Concerto - 22
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto

New board: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## science

I've sent a PM to Trout, but in case he doesn't get around to re-vote, we'll just add in the valid parts of his vote. If he gets back, he can undo this and re-vote...: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Satie / Bach / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 3
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 16


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP

Stravinsky, Smetana, Josquin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 4
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 18


----------



## Trout

I shall just transfer my +1 vote to Stravinsky. Thanks for the notice, science.

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 4
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout

Corelli / Smetana / Josquin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 4
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 17


----------



## Trout

Toddlertoddy got skipped, so this should hopefully be the correct board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 19


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Stravinsky Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 14
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 20


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23:

Josquin/Bach/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 20


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 15
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 20

Beethoven / Kodaly / Josquin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Josquin / Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 22


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Stravinsky Corelli

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5
*Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat - 23*


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat

New board: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 16
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23:

Josquin/Bach/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Josquin: Miserere - 18
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 15
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Ives/Satie/Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 18
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after aecio:

Satie, Beethoven, Kodaly

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 18
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Josquin/Ives/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 17
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Mendelssohn/Corelli/Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 17
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 5
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mendelssohn Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 19
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 17
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

After pjang23:

Bach / Satie / Ives

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Trout

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Respighi: Church Windows / Corelli / Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Respighi: Church Windows - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 19
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Respighi: Church Windows - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5

Kodaly / Bach / Josquin


----------



## Ramako

After Science

Bach/Josquin/Satie

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 20
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Respighi: Church Windows - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako

Corelli/Mendelssohn/Josquin

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 19
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 2
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Respighi / Beethoven

*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053 - 26*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 19
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053

New board: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 19
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 16
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Satie, Beethoven, Mendelssohn

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 19
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 6
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## pjang23

Josquin Mendelssohn Corelli

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Josquin: Miserere - 21
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 21
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5

Kodaly / Beethoven / Ives


----------



## Ramako

After science:

Josquin/Beethoven/Corelli

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 23
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 3
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Respighi / Corelli / Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 23
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Satie: Gnossiennes - 17
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Satie/Smetana/ Respighi

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 23
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after aecio

Satie, Smetana, Corelli

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 23
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 7
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 21
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7


----------



## pjang23

Josquin Mendelssohn Satie

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 25
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 8
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 20
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Josquin: Miserere - 25
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 8
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 19
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7

Beethoven / Kodaly / Satie


----------



## Ramako

after science:

Mendelssohn Josquin Satie

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'* - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
*Josquin: Miserere - 26*
*Kodály: Háry János - 19*
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 10
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 10
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Mendelssohn Beethoven

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 2
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Smetana/Schumann/Mendelssohn

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 10
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 18
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 3
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after aecio

Satie, Smetana, Mendelssohn

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 20
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 3
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after TT: 


Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 22
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 3
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Satie / Beethoven / Corelli


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Satie / Ligeti / Corelli

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 24
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 3
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Schumann/Ives/Corelli

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 24
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 5
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Klavierspieler

Schumann/Beethoven/Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 4
Satie: Gnossiennes - 24
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Corelli / Respighi / Beethoven

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Satie: Gnossiennes - 24
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Satie, Ligeti, Mendelssohn

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 2
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 8
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
*Satie: Gnossiennes - 26*
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 2
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 8
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddler

*Ligeti*  / Corelli / Beethoven

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 4
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 8
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Corelli / Mendelssohn / Beethoven

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 4
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 9
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 7
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schumann Ives

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 4
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 8
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Ives/Kodaly

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 4
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after spieler: 

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 22
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 4
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Corelli / Kodaly / Beethoven


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bartok/Corelli/Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 23
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 3
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana : String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Ligeti / Bartok / Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 23
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 5
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Ligeti*  / Corelli / Kodály

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
*Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5 - 24*
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 7
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5


Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 7
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 5
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Schnittke: Piano Quintet / Respighi / Schumann

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 7
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout

Ligeti, Smetana, Ives

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 9
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives/Schumann/Kodaly

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 17
Kodály: Háry János - 15
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 9
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 9
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Kodaly / Beethoven / Ives


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Ives/Schumann/Kodaly

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 9
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

*Ligeti*  / Ives / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 19
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 11
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ives / Kodaly / Schumann

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 21
Kodály: Háry János - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 11
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 11
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schumann Kodaly

Bartok: Dance Suite - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 21
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 11
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang

Bartok, Ligeti,Schumann

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 21
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 12
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Respighi / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 21
Kodály: Háry János - 16
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 12
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

*Ligeti*  / Ives / Kodály

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 - 22
Kodály: Háry János - 15
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3


Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 15
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 14
Kodály: Háry János - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 13
Respighi: Church Windows - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Kodaly / Respighi / Beethoven


----------



## Ramako

After Science:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven/(if I dare) Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 15
Kodály: Háry János - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 13
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Beethoven/Kodaly/Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 12
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Ligeti / Beethoven / Respighi

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Mendelssohn Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 16
Respighi: Church Windows - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 16
Respighi: Church Windows - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bartok/Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 14
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 14
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after ks:

Beethoven, Ligeti, Schumann

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 13
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Schumann / Beethoven / Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Kodály: Háry János - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 15
Respighi: Church Windows - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 15
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Kodaly/ Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 19
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 15
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Kodály: Háry János - 21
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 15
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Kodaly / Respighi / Beethoven


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

*Ligeti*  / Kodály / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 16
Kodály: Háry János - 22
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 15
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Ramako

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti*





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti*





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti*





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti*


Your next avatar :


----------



## Ramako

After CoAG

Beethoven/Schumann/Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 22
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 16
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Ramako:

Schumann/Bartok/Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 22
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 16
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schumann Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 22
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 19
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Schnittke / Schumann

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 22
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 15
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

*Ligeti*  / Kodály / Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 23
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Kodály: Háry János - 25
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Kodaly / Smetana / Mendelssohn


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János

New board: 


Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After science

Mendelssohn / Respighi / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 17
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 18
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Beethoven / Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 20
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Bartok/Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 17
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 22
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after ks

Beethoven, Ligeti, Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 22
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Mendelssohn Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 24
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 24
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Bernstein / Ligeti / Schnittke


----------



## Aecio

After Science 

Mendelssohn/Schumann/Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 20
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 25
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

It doesn't really surprise me that Schnittke's Piano Quintet is not that popular. Oh well.

After Aecio:

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 / Respighi / Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 19
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 25
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 2
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Ramako

After trout:

Schumann/Beethoven/Ligeti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20*
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
*Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor - 27*
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 2
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Ramako

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor

New board:


Bartok: Dance Suite - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 18
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 19
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 2
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Ligeti / Bartok / Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 2
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Ligeti*  / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 22
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 2
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After CoAG:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 22
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 24
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Ligeti / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Beethoven / Smetana / Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 24
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> After science:
> 
> Beethoven / Smetana / Schnittke
> 
> Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
> Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
> Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
> Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 24
> Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 17
> Respighi: Church Windows - 15
> Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
> Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


*dislike button*

Grrr ALMOST GOT THE *LIGETI* IN!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Ligeti, Beethoven, Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 21
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 26
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 16
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Mendelssohn / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 26
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 18
Respighi: Church Windows - 15
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For the next person who votes, if you give the *Ligeti* a +1 I'll vote a +2 to whoever you want to get in next.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh well, I'm the next person. :lol:

After PG

Mendelssohn / *Ligeti*  / Respighi

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
*Ligeti: Le grand macabre - 27*
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 20
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 20
Respighi: Church Windows - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11

My work here is done.


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Respighi / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 20
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Beethoven Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 22
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 4
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Bartok/Shostakovich/Bernstein

Bartok: Dance Suite - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 22
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 5
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Aecio:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Bernstein

Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 22
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Respighi / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 22
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Bartok, Beethoven, Mendelssohn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 21
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Mendelssohn / Schnittke / Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 19
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 23
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Scarlatti Beethoven

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
*Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas - 25*
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 1
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas

Updated Board:

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 1
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bartok: Dance Suite - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 20
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 1
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Beehthoven / Bernstein / Bartok


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Beethoven / Schnittke / Respighi

Bartok: Dance Suite - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 22
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 17
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 1
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 7
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Carter

Shostakovich/Scarlatti/Respighi

Bartok: Dance Suite - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 22
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn/Beethoven/Bartok

Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 23*
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
_Haydn M: Requiem - 2_
*Respighi: Church Windows - 16*
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

That is Michael Haydn by the way; not entirely sure how to put that


----------



## Ramako

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses.
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12. Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'

Updated Board:


Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring' - 23
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 17
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10

Dufay / Respighi / Bartok


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Schittke / Respighi / Shostakovich

Bartok: Dance Suite - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
Respighi: Church Windows - 18
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 8
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Respighi / Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
*Respighi: Church Windows - 19*
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 8
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows

Updated Board:

Bartok: Dance Suite - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 8
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Shosty/Bartok/Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Haydn / Smetana / Schnittke

Bartok: Dance Suite - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Schnittke / Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 2
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti Haydn Shostakovich

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 2
Haydn M: Requiem - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 9


----------



## Aecio

Smetana/Dufay/Haydn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
Haydn M: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti Haydn Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
Haydn M: Requiem - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Smetana, Bartok, Scarlatti

Bartok: Dance Suite - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Schnittke / Shostakovich / Haydn

Bartok: Dance Suite - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Schnittke / Haydn / Smetana

Bartok: Dance Suite - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Shostakovich/Smetana

*Bartok: Dance Suite - 18*
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
*Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11*


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite

New Board:

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Haydn / Smetana / Schnittke

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12


----------



## Trout

CarterJohnsonPiano's vote was skipped so this should be the correct board (which still includes Bartok):

Bartok: Dance Suite - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 7
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Vaughan Williams/Scarlatti/Bernstein

Bartok: Dance Suite - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 1
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 3
M. Haydn: Requiem - 7
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bartok: Dance Suite - 18
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 4
M. Haydn: Requiem - 7
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2

Bernstein / Dufay / Schnittke


----------



## science

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite

New Board:

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 4
M. Haydn: Requiem - 7
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Ramako

After science:

Haydn/Dufay/Schnittke

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti Haydn Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Schnittke / Scarlatti / Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG:

Schnittke / Satie / Smetana

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Shostakovich/Smetana/Bernstein

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Haydn / Smetana / Schnittke

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 5
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Dufay/Haydn/Schnittke

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 7
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 7
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2

Bernstein / Smetana / Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schnittke / Dufay / Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Shostakovich/Scarlatti/Schnittke

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 13
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Schnittke / Scarlatti / Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 15
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pg:

Schnittke, Dufay, Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 9
M. Haydn: Requiem - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Haydn / Smetana / Schnittke 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 9
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2

Dufay / Bernstein / Shostakovich


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schnittke / Dufay / Smetana

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 12
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 18
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Ramako

After trout:

Schnittke/Haydn/Smetana

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 12
*M. Haydn: Requiem - 13*
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
*Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 20*
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Ramako

701. Dowland: First Book of Songs
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet

Updated Board:



Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 12
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Scarlatti Dufay

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 15
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge / Shostakovich / Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 14
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 12
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Smetana, Shosty, Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 13
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 14
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Smetana / Haydn / Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 14
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 16
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Brahms/Spohr/Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 11
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 16
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 12
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 18
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2

Smetana / Dufay / Haydn


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Satie / Shostakovich / Scarlatti

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 12
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 13
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 18
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Smetana/Dufay/Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 13
M. Haydn: Requiem - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 13
Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" - 20
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"


----------



## Ramako

After Klavier

Dufay/Haydn/Shostakovitch

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 15
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Dufay / Spohr / Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 2
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 17
M. Haydn: Requiem - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Haydn / Satie

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 17
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn RVW Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 17
M. Haydn: Requiem - 14
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Dufay / Bernstein / Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 4
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 19
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 3


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 6
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale" - 19
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 3

Brahms / Bernstein / Haydn


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"

New board: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 6
M. Haydn: Requiem - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 3


----------



## pjang23

Haydn RVW Scarlatti

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 6
M. Haydn: Requiem - 14
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, RVW, Haydn

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 6
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Brahms / Vaughan Williams / Satie

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 2


----------



## Aecio

After MMSBLS

Scarlatti/Shosta/bernstein

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 13
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 2


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn/Spohr/Shostakovich

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 15
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 2


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 15
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 3

Satie / Zemlinksy / Scarlatti


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Satie / Bartok / Scarlatti

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 15
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Spohr / Zemlinsky / Bernstein

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
M. Haydn: Requiem - 15
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 11
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn RVW Shostakovich

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
*M. Haydn: Requiem - 17*
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 4


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem 

New board: 

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23

Arrigo Boito: Mefistofele / Bernstein / Shostakovich

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 2
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Zemlinsky, Shostakovich, Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 2
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Brahms / Vaughan Williams / Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 2
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Sibelius/Satie/Boito

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 1
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 2
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 10
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6

Boito / Sibelius / Brahms


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Spohr / Scarlatti

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 1
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Bartok / Satie / Zemlinsky

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After bergansson:

Shosty/Bartok/Brahms

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 14
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Brahms / Sibelius / Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 3
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 14
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Boito / Scarlatti / Brahms

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 14
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## pjang23

Weber Shostakovich RVW

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 15
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 3
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

Corrected board (mmsbls got skipped):

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 15
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Shostakovich / Spohr / Bernstein

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 - 17*
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem 
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2

New board: 

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 10
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 4
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5

Weber / Bernstein / Vaughan Williams


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti RVW Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 4
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23

Brahms / Sibelius / Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 4
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 11
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 4
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls: 

Satie / Bartok / Brahms

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 4
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Spohr / Weber / Sibelius

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 14
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5

Scarlatti / Bernstein / Brahms


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Scarlatti/Bartok/Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
*Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9*
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
*Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466 - 16*
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466

New Board:

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Ramako

After Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Brahms/Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
_Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 2_
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Weber Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 2
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 12
Satie: Embryons desseches - 6
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Weber / Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 2
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
*Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114 - 14*
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7*
*Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 7*
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114

New Board:

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 2
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Weber/Beethoven/Boito

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 4
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Zemlinsky, Weber, Spohr

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 4
Satie: Embryons desseches - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 7


----------



## Trout

To those voting against Spohr, would you prefer a different work be nominated instead or do you just not like him as a composer? I think that he should at least get one piece in, so I would be fine with pushing a different work.


----------



## pjang23

Just temporary neg votes against 2nd place.


----------



## Trout

Well, I guess I shall just put Spohr on standby.

After Toddlertoddy:

Elgar: In the South / Weber / Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 4
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Zemlinsky / Boito / Vaughan Williams

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok/Elgar/Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## science

I didn't realize that Spohr didn't have any works in. I don't know the one on the board now. I'll push the Octet as well. 

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8

Weber / Octet / Zemlinsky


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Weber / Spohr / Satie

*Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
*Weber: Clarinet Quintet - 15*
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8*


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet

New Board:

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 6
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## pjang23

RVW Elgar Zemlinsky

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 4
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Spohr/Elgar/Zemlinsky

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 5
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven/RVW/Bartok

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 5
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Elgar / Spohr: Octet / Bernstein

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Beethoven/RVW

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 8
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bartok RVW

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 2
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 4
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Spohr 8 / Sibelius / Elgar

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 2
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Schubert/Bartok/Beethoven

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 11
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven/Bartok/Elgar

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 5
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 6


----------



## science

After Ramako:


Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 5
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 5
Spohr: Octet - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8

Zemlinsky / Spohr 8 / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Spohr: Letzten / Bartok

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 11
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Spohr: Octet - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Beethoven/Spohr Octet

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 5
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Spohr: Octet - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Spohr 8 / Sibelius / Elgar

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 6
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mmsbls:

Sibelius, Bartok, Satie

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 6
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge / Zemlinsky / Beethoven

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 7
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

RVW/Bartok/Bernstein

Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 3
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

*Bartok: Sonata for Piano - 16*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
*Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9*
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8

Bernstein / Bartok / Zemlinsky


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano

New board: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 6
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 4
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Schubert / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Elgar/Beethoven/Spohr 8

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Spohr 8 / Sibelius / Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 5
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## pjang23

SpohrOct Schubert Sibelius

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 6
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23

Beethoven/Schubert/Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

ramako

Zemlinsky, RVW, Bernstein

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 8
Spohr: Octet - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Elgar / Spohr: Letzten / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 8
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 9
Spohr: Octet - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Spohr 8 / Sibelius / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 9
Spohr: Octet - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

Edit: Can't believe I gave the points to the other Spohr work! thanks for that 

After mmbls:

Spohr: Die Letzen Dinge/ Bernstein / Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11
Spohr: Octet - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 1
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11
Spohr: Octet - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## science

after Trout's correction: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 7
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11
Spohr: Octet - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10

Octet / Satie / Beethoven


----------



## Ramako

science after

Beethoven/Schubert/Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 8
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11
Spohr: Octet - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako

Spohr 8 / Sibelius / Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 8
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
*Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11*
*Spohr: Octet - 18*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet

New board: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 8
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Spohr / Elgar / Sibelius

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 8
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ravel/Schubert/Zemlinsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 9
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## science

I'm sorry... I'm too early by an hour!


----------



## pjang23

Spohr RVW Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 5
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 9
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 15
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23 (and in good time now): 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 11
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 15
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9

Schubert / Boito / Beethoven


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven/Schubert/RVW

After science

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 2
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 15
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Schubert / Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 15
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Spohr / Elgar / Bernstein

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## pjang23

Spohr RVW Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
*Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 19*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge

New board: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Zemlinsky, Sibelius, Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 11

Correct me if I'm wrong with Ravel's work.


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (pjang was skipped):

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 6
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After the correction

Zemlinsky / Boito / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 4
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## science

after PG: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 7
Ravel : Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13

Bernstein / Ravel / Beethoven


----------



## Aecio

After Science 

Sibelius/Elgar/Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13

Dear Toddlertoddy, you're right about Ravel since there is the sonate posthume. The one I'm referring is ( as you very correctly indicated ) cronologically the number 2


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven/Schubert/Zemlinsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako

Sibelius / Zemlinsky / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 8
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Trout

After PauliGatto:

Elgar / Zemlinsky / Bernstein

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Sibelius / VW / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 5
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Ravel : Violin Sonata No. 2 - 3
Satie: Embryons desseches - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14

Ravel / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## Ramako

After science

Beethoven/Schubert/Zemlinsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 3
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Sibelius / Elgar

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 5
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Zemlinsky / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 5
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Sibelius / VW / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
*Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices' - 21*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14*


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'

New board: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 9
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## pjang23

RVW Elgar Zemlinsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Elgar / Schubert / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 4
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 5
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13

Bernstein / Satie / Beethoven


----------



## Aecio

After Science :

Tippett/Satie/Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 13
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Beethoven/Schubert/RVW

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 14
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Ravel / VW

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 14
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schubert / Elgar / Bernstein

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 16
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach RVW

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 18
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 / Arensky: Piano Quintet / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 1
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 1
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 18
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Beethoven/CPE/Zemlinsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 1
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 1
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 18
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Schubert / Bach / Vaughan Williams

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 1
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
*Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13*
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
*Schubert: Moments Musicaux - 20*
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux

New board:

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 1
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 13
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 1
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 15
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12

Elgar / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bach CPE / Arensky / Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 7
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 15
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Zemlinsky, Ravel, Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 15
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Bach Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 14


----------



## Ramako

After pjang 23

Beethoven/CPE/Zemlinsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Turangalîla

After Ramako:

Ravel / J.S. Bach / Vaughan Williams

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 4
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Carter:

Satie / Ravel / CPE Bach

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 4
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Elgar / Bach / Zemlinsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
*Elgar: In the South (Alassio) - 19
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12*
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12*


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)

New board:

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 6
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 2
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13

Bernstein / Zemlinsky / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

CPE / Arensky / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Beethoven/CPE/Ravel

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 13


----------



## Toddlertoddy

ramako

Zem, Ravel, CPE

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy

Zemlinsky, Boito, Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 17


----------



## science

after PG: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony - 19

Zemlinsky / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony

New board: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 3
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

CPE / Arensky / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Ravel / JS / Vaughan Williams

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 6
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Trout

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini / Bach / Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Beethoven/CPE/RVW

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Ravel / Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 8
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9


----------



## science

After berghansson:

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
*Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 - 17*
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9

Ravel / Bernstein / Beethoven

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2

New board:

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 9


----------



## pjang23

RVW Bach CPEBach

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 4
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

CPE / Arnesky / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 5
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 11
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Tippett / Boito / Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 5
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 11
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 11


----------



## science

Supposed to be in current listening. I'd say I'm losing my mind, but y'all knew me a long time, so I can't fool you, can I?


----------



## Ramako

After PaulieGatto

Beethoven/CPE/RVW

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 5
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 5
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10

Boito / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

CPE / Arnesky / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 6
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mmsbls

Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress, Arensky, Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 7
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 6
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

CPE/Beethoven/Boito

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 6
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Stravinsky / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 6
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 9
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Tippett / Bernstein / Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 6
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 8
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Arensky / CPE / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 8
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
*Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183 - 17*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183

New board: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 8
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 10


----------



## pjang23

RVW Arensky Boito

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 9
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Arensky/Bach/Stravinsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 11
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 12

Boito / Bernstein / Bach


----------



## Ramako

After science

Beethoven/RVW/Boito

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Satie / Stravinsky / Bach

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 9
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 11
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13

Boito / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Boito / Tippett / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 10
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Arensky / VW / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 12
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bach/Arensky/Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 9
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico: 

Satie / Stravinsky / Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Beethoven/RVW/Boito

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 12
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 10
Boito: Mefistofele - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout

Boito / Bernstein / Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 12
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Arensky / Tippett / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn/Boito/Stravinsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 11
Boito: Mefistofele - 16
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Boito: Mefistofele - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14

Boito / Bernstein / VW


----------



## Trout

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Boito: Mefistofele - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Stravinsky, RVW, Tippett

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Boito: Mefistofele - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Arensky / Tippett / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Boito: Mefistofele - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Boito: Mefistofele - 20
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 op.66 - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15

Boito / Bernstein / Arensky


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Boito Bach

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Boito: Mefistofele - 21
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Tippett / Boito / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
*Boito: Mefistofele - 22*
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 10
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15 *


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 12
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 9
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Tippett/Arensky/Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 15


----------



## pjang23

RVW Mendelssohn Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Arensky / Tippett / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Satie / Stravinsky / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 17


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Beethoven/RVW/Tippett

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 18


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 14
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 18

Stravinsky / Bernstein / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Biber: Missa Salisburgensis / Tchaikovsky / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 18


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Bach / Mendelssohn / Vaughan Williams

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 17


----------



## pjang23

RVW Mendelssohn Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 13
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Arensky / Tippett / Satie

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 13
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 19

Biber / Berstein / Bach


----------



## Ramako

After science

Beethoven/RVW/Tippett

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 120


----------



## science

Ramako's typo added a few extra points to VW, so: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 20


----------



## pjang23

RVW Mendelssohn Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor - 22*


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor

Updated Board:

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Tippett / Bernstein / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 11
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Myaskovsky/ Satie / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 15
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Arensky / Tippett / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 17
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro / Biber / Tippett

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 17
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 17
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 17
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14

Bernstein / Lassus / Bach


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science

Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 17
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 10
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Bernstein / Biber / Beethoven

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 17
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 6
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 10
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Arensky / Tippett / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 19
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 6
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 10
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Arensky / Biber / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 21
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 10
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Satie / Stravinsky / Bach

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 21
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 23
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 19
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14

Arensky / Bernstein / Tippett


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Beethoven/Mendelssohn/Tippett

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 21
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 13
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Bach Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Quintet - 21
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 17
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Arensky / Tippett / Bernstein

*Arensky: Piano Quintet - 23*
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
*Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 16*
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet

Updated Board:

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Beethoven/Mendelssohn/Bernstein

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 17
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## science

after Ramako: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 17
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15

Bernstein / Lassus / Beethoven


----------



## science

My previous vote got skipped. Arensky was enshrined anyway, but here's the board counting the rest of it: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 7
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Biber / Lassus / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 9
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After science:

Tippett / Bernstein / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 19
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 9
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tippett / Myaskovsky / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 19
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 9
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 11
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 18


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Tippett

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 19
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 9
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Toddlertoddy

Biber/Satie/Bernstein

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 18
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 11
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 17


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 20
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 11
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 16

Bernstein / Lassus / Tippett


----------



## Ramako

After science

Beethoven/Lassus/Tippett
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 20
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 11
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Biber / Lassus / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 20
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 13
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## dmpdmp

After Trout 

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor - 78
Rachmanioff: Piano Concerto No 3 - 124
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 594
Beethoven: Symphony No 5 - 4
Beethoven: SYmphony No 6 - 66
Beethoven: SYmphony No 7 - 140
Beethoven: SYmphony No 9 - 12
Georges Bizet: Carmen - 127
Tchaikovsky: 1st Piano Concerto - 113


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Mendelssohn Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 20
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 13
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tippett / Myaskovsky / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 20
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 13
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bernstein / Biber / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Satie / Stravinsky / Tippett

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 16


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Satie / Mendelssohn / Tippett

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 14
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Ramako

After CJP

Beethoven/Lassus/Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 14
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Mendelssohn/Lassus/Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 16
Myaskovsky: Cello concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Biber / Bach / Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 4
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 13
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Stravinsky, Myaskovsky, Tippett

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 22
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Bernstein: Symphony #2 - 23
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14

Lassus / Bernstein / Satie


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 14


----------



## science

Seems like I haven't posted this in awhile: 


40 Beethoven

39 

38 

37 

36 Mozart

35

34 Bach JS

33

32

31

30 Brahms

29

28 Schubert

27

26

25 

24 Haydn J

23

22

21

20

19 

18

17 Bartók, Debussy, Schumann, Tchaikovsky

16 Ravel

15 Dvořák 

14 Mahler, Mendelssohn, Sibelius

13 

12 Strauss R 

11 Prokofiev, Shostakovich

10 Chopin, Liszt, Stravinsky

9 Handel

8 Bruckner, Ligeti, Rachmaninoff, Wagner

7 Fauré, Janáček, Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams, Verdi

6 Berlioz, Elgar, Messiaen 

5 Berg, Grieg, Ives, Josquin, Saint-Saëns, Webern 

4 Britten, Byrd, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Puccini, Scriabin, Vivaldi

3 Adams, Barber, Bizet, Borodin, Enescu, Franck, Gershwin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Poulenc, Purcell, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scarlatti D, Varèse, Walton, Weber 

2 Albéniz, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Bernstein, Biber, Boccherini, Bruch, Cage, Chausson, Copland, Corelli, Dohnányi, Dowland, Dutilleux, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Korngold, Machaut, Paganini, Rameau, Satie, Schnittke, Smetana, Spohr, Strauss J II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boito, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dufay, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Haydn M, Hildegard, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Kodály, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Rautavaara, Rebel, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Scelsi, Schumann C, Schütz, Stockhausen, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky


----------



## Trout

Thanks, science. I think Dowland has only 2 works in, though.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Thanks, science. I think Dowland has only 2 works in, though.


Thank you. I don't know how that happened. I didn't move Dowland this time, as far as I remember.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tippett / Myaskovsky / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tippett / Lassus / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 18


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 18

Schubert / Lassus / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Handel Biber

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 1
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Handel / Tippett

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 2
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tippett / Myaskovsky / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 2
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tippett / Handel / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 3
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 21


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pg

Stravinsky, Tchai, Biber

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 3
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 17
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 21


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 3
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 16
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 16
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 6
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 21

Lassus / Mendelssohn / Stravinsky


----------



## pjang23

Handel Schubert Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 16
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tippett / Myaskovsky / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
*Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 16*
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 7
*Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16*
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
*Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - 23*


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

New Board:

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 16
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Lassus / Biber / Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 7
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Richard Strauss/ Schubert / Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 20
Liszt: Totentanz - 1
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 8
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5

Lassus / Liszt / Bach


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Myaskovsky / Stravinsky / Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 20
Liszt: Totentanz - 1
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 14
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Satie / Liszt / Biber

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 20
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 14
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 10
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mendelssohn / Myaskovsky / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 20
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 16
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Lassus/Bach/Mendelssohn

*Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
*Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro - 22*
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15*
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
*Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15*
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
*Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15*
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro

New Board:

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Ramako

After Klavier

Beethoven/Mendelssohn/Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 16
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Biber / Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 18
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 2
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5

Biber / Liszt / Beethoven


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Strauss / Myakovsky / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 18
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Myaskovsky / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 18
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 17
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 8
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Biber

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 19
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 9
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Liszt/Schubert/Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 19
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 19
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 18
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5

Biber / Liszt / Mendelssohn


----------



## Ramako

After science

Beethoven/Mendelssohn/Biber


Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 18
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 19
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Biber / Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 16
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 20
Handel: Ariodante - 5
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 18
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## pjang23

Handel Biber Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 7
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 18
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 13
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Myaskovsky / Satie
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 7
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 20
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 12
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Satie / Stravinsky / Handel

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 6
Liszt: Totentanz - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 20
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 23
Handel: Ariodante - 6
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 19
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6

Biber / Liszt / Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Myaskovsky / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 23
Handel: Ariodante - 6
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 21
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass / Biber / Mendelssohn

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 24
Handel: Ariodante - 6
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 20
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Tarverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## pjang23

Handel Biber Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 15
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 25
Handel: Ariodante - 8
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 20
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Biber / Mendelssohn / Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 27
Handel: Ariodante - 8
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 21
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6

It has been far too long since we have had a double enshrinement.


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
*Biber: Missa Salisburgensis - 29*
Handel: Ariodante - 8
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 - 22
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15*
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6

Biber / Mendelssohn / Bach


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66

New board: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 8
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 15
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 8
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bach Handel Beethoven

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 17
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Myaskovsky / Bach / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 18
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 16
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 7


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Brahms/ Bach / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 19
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 16
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 19
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6

Liszt / Stravinsky / Myaskovsky


----------



## Trout

After science:

Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" / Bach / Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 20
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 14
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Stravinsky, Myaskovsky, Liszt

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 20
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 15
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy

Myaskovsky / Taverner / Bach

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 19
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 17
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Myaskovsky / Brahms / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 19
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 19
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 10
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5

I will definitely support Raff after Myaskovsky is in.


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 21
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 18
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 2
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Satie/Raff/Stravinsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 21
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 18
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Satie / Liszt / Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 21
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 17
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 4
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Myakovsky / Strauss / Bach

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 20
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 19
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 20
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 18
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5

Liszt / Schubert / Myaskovsky


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Myaskovsky / Brahms / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 20
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 9
Liszt: Totentanz - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 20
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach Handel Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 22
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Liszt: Totentanz - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 20
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 3
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Raff / Bach / Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 23
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Liszt: Totentanz - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 19
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 23
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 19
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4

Brahms / Liszt / Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Myaskovsky / Brahms / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 23
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 21
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Raff/Liszt/Tchaikovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 23
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 21
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach Handel Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 25
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 20
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Myaskovsky / Brahms / Satie

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 25
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 22
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Raff / Bach / Myaskovsky

Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 26
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 21
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert Stravinsky 

*Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831 - 28*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto - 21*
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto

Updated Board

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3


----------



## buafafa

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Raff / Brahms / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2

Stravinsky / Taverner / Satie


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Schubert/Raff/Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Stravinsky / Satie / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 18
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 1


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Raff / Stravinsky / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 19
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Raff / Brahms / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 16
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 19
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Handel Schubert Raff

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 13
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 19
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Satie / Stravinsky / Raff

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 14
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 5
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 20
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Stravinsky / Raff / Strauss

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 4
*Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress - 22*
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4

As much as I like Richard Strauss, I don't find his Violin Sonata to be one of his better works.


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 


Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 12
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4

Brahms / Liszt / Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus, Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1, Brahms

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 15
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Raff / Brahms / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 12
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 17
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Raff Handel Strauss

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 12
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 19
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Shostakovich/Raff/Taverner

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 12
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 20
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 20
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5

Taverner / Brahms / Handel


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Messiaen / Satie / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 20
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Raff / Messiaen / Strauss

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
*Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore" - 22
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15*
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 13
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Aecio

Granados/Liszt/Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 2
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Taverner / Granados / Brahms

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG:

Satie / Messiaen / Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 6
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Taneyev: Piano Quintet / Messiaen / Strauss

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 7
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Messiaen, Schubert, Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

Which Taneyev are we talking about? Aleksandr or Sergei?

If Aleks, I would rather support one of his string quartets


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss, R.: Sonata for Violin & Piano op.18 - 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 2
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

Satie / Granados / Schubert


----------



## Trout

Toddlertoddy said:


> Which Taneyev are we talking about? Aleksandr or Sergei?
> 
> If Aleks, I would rather support one of his string quartets


I was referring to Sergei Taneyev. Sorry for being unclear.


----------



## pjang23

Taneyev Shostakovich Strauss

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 9
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Messiaen / Handel / Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 4
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Shostakovich / Handel /Taneyev

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 15
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 11
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 17
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Satie / Messiaen / Handel

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 19
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Shostakovich / Brahms / Satie

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 20
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 3
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

Satie / Liszt / Brahms


----------



## Trout

After science:

Taneyev / Liszt / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Satie: Embryons desséchés - 20
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Messiaen / Satie / Handel

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 14
* Satie: Embryons desséchés - 21*
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 3
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Messaien/ Granados / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Messiaen, Shostakovich, Taverner

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 5
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## pjang23

Taneyev Handel Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 4
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6

Granados / Liszt / Brahms


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Shostakovich/Liszt/Taverner

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5

Granados / Liszt / Brahms[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Granados / Taverner / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 18
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Taneyev / Messiaen / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 19
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 9
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 19
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 9
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

Granados / Taverner / Liszt


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 12
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 19
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 9
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Haydn/Messiaen/Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Sym. #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 20
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 9
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Messiaen / Taneyev / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
*Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15*
Granados: Goyescas - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Sym. #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
*Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 22*
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15*
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 15
Granados: Goyescas - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Granados / Taverner / Brahms

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pg

Shosty, Schubert, Brahms

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 13
Granados: Goyescas - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Shostakovich / Brahms / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Schubert Handel

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 21*
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 14
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 16
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Brahms / Liszt / Handel


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Handel Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 11
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 18
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Taneyev / Liszt / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 18
Granados: Goyescas - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Taneyev / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 20
Granados: Goyescas - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Granados/Taneyev/Handel

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 10
Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 20
Granados: Goyescas - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Brahms / Taneyev / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
*Brahms: String Quintet #2 op.111 - 22*
Granados: Goyescas - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
*Liszt: Totentanz - 15*
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
*Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 15*
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Granados / Taneyev / Lizt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 13
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 14
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

afer PG: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 15
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Granados / Liszt / Handel


----------



## pjang23

HaydnMass Taneyev Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 14
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Granados / Liszt / Handel


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Granados / Handel / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 18
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 17
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Haydn Mass / Taneyev / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 18
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Fauré/Taneyev/Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Fauré: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 -2
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 19
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Taneyev / Handel / Granados

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Fauré: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 -2
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 21
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Schubert, Beethoven, Haydn 14

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 -2
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 21
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 16
Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 21
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Fauré / Schbuert / Handel


----------



## pjang23

Taneyev HaydnMass Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 16
*Taneyev: Piano Quintet - 23*
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet

New board:

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 16
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Taverner / Granados / Schubert

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## Trout

After PauliGatto:

Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges / Liszt / Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Haydn M/Prokofiev/Liszt

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 3
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

HaydnM Handel Beethoven

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Granados: Goyescas - 17
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 3
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 19
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 3
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10

Granados / Fauré / Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science

Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Webern: Symphony, Taverner

Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 19
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 9
Webern: Symphony - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 / Farrenc: Sextet / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 19
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8
Webern: Symphony - 1


----------



## Trout

Webern's Symphony is already in (at #722).

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Granados / Webern

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 20
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 2
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout:
Haydn #22 / Prokofiev / JC Bach

*Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 20
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
*Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4*
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
*Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 6*
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Taverner / Granados / Schubert

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Prokofiev/Farrenc/Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 6
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 2
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Granados: Goyescas - 21
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 15
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## science

After berghansson:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
*Granados: Goyescas - 23*
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
*Liszt: Totentanz - 16*
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10

Granados / Liszt / Schubert


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas

New board: 


Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## pjang23

Barber HaydnM Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 4
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Prokofiev / Handel / Schubert

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 4
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 11
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Farrenc / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 4
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 16
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 11
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Liszt / Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 3
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 17
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 13
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Prokofiev/Barber/Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 17
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 15
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Liszt / Barber / Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 19
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 15
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin, Schubert, Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Liszt: Totentanz - 19
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 15
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

after TT:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
*Liszt: Totentanz - 21
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 14*
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Liszt / Fauré / Prokofiev


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz

New board: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 14
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert Prokofiev

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 13
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Farrenc / Schoenberg / Haydn Mass

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 13
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 5
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Pauliegatto

Ravel/Bach/Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 13
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 4
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Prokofiev / Ravel / Handel

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 15
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 17
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8

Prokofiev / Fauré / Schubert


----------



## GreenMamba

Haydn symphony / Prokofiev / Handel

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 18
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Farrenc / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Consecration of the House Overture - 1
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 17
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## pjang23

Barber Prokofiev Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 18
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 4
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Fauré

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
*Handel: Ariodante - 12*
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
*Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges - 19*
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 6
*Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12*
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 6
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 / Ravel / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 4
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 6
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## science

GreenMamba's vote got skipped. Prokofiev eventually got enshrined anyway, but Haydn and Handel's points can be adjusted: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 6
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ravel / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berg

Faure, Schubert, HAydn 14

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 7

Schubert / Fauré / Handel


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Farrenc / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 10
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Farrenc

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
*Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade - 17*
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 2
Farrenc: Sextet - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Ravel/Boccherini/Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 3
Farrenc: Sextet - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 'Philosopher' - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Boccherini / Handel / Haydn: Symphony

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 5
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Farrenc / Taverner / Fauré

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 5
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After Paulie G:

Ravel / Haydn Symphony / JCB

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 12
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

gm

Schoen, Barber, Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 12
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 9
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Ravel / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 14
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Farrenc / Ravel / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 5
Farrenc: Sextet - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 15
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Boccherini / Ravel / Farrenc

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 16
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Ravel, Schoenberg, Handel

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 10
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 18
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Schoenberg / Handel / Haydn Mass

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 18
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

HaydnM Handel Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 18
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang:

Haydn Sym / Ravel / Barber

I think this gets Le Tombeau de Couperin in.

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
*Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - 19*
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin

New Board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Farrence / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 14
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 7
Farrenc: Sextet - 14
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4

Fauré / Taverner / Handel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Boccherini / Handel / Haydn: Symphony

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 2
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 9
Farrenc: Sextet - 14
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrence / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 9
Farrenc: Sextet - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Boccherini/Farrenc/Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Farrenc: Sextet - 17
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Taverner / Boccherini / Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Farrenc: Sextet - 17
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Haydn Mass / haydn Sym / Barber

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 3
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Farrenc: Sextet - 17
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Farrence / Bach / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
*Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12*
*Farrenc: Sextet - 19*
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
*Handel: Ariodante - 12*
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet

New Board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Tarverner / Fauré

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Handel Barber Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5

Fauré / Taverner / Boccherini


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bruch/Haydn M/Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 2
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Handel / Taverner / Haydn: Mass

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 2
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 16
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 11
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6

Can the next person who will post the list "unstick" #741 and #742? Thanks.


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Handel/Philosopher/Schoenberg

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 2
*Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Handel: Ariodante - 18
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante

New Board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 2
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## pjang23

HaydnMass Dvorak Boccherini

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 4
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 2
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 3
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 10
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Barber / Haydn Mass

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 3
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 1
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Boccherini / Dvorak / Haydn: Symphony

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 3
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 12
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 4
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 14
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 5

Boccherini / Bruch / Haydn Mass


----------



## GreenMamba

After science
Haydn symphony / Bruch / Boccherini

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 5
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 13
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 12
Taverner: The Western Wynde 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

gm

Bocc, Schoenberg, Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 6
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 5
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 15
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 6
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 15
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 13
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Taverner / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 7
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 6
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 15
Dvorak: Vodník - 2
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Bruch HaydnSym

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 7
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 15
Dvorak: Vodník - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 7
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 17
Dvorak: Vodník - 4
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5

Boccherini / Faure / Haydn Symphony


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Fauré/Dvorak/Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 7
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 17
Dvorak: Vodník - 5
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 9
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 17
Dvorak: Vodník - 5
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 14
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Taverner / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 8
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 17
Dvorak: Vodník - 5
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 / Schoenberg / Bruch

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 2
Bruch: Scottish fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 17
Dvorak: Vodník - 5
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Boccherini / Taverner / Bruch

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 2
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 6
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 19
Dvorak: Vodník - 5
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

Post Trout:

Haydn Mass / Dvorak / Barber

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 2
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 6
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 19
Dvorak: Vodník - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 2
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 19
Dvorak: Vodník - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 21
Dvorak: Vodník - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 15
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5

Boccherini / Beethoven / Schoenberg


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Boccherini / Schoenberg / Haydn Mass

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
*Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 - 23*
Dvorak: Vodník - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
*Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16*
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 6
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Dvorak Faure

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 7
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 16
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 4
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 7
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 18
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5

Schoenberg / Beethoven / Haydn Mass


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Dvorak JCBach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 9
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 6
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 18
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Beethoven / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
*Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw - 20*
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw

New board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after berghansson

Barber / Dvorak / Haydn S

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 8
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 8
Dvorak: Vodník - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carter: Concerto for Orchestra / Beethoven: String Quartet #12 / Faure

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 1
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Dvorak: Vodník - 9
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After trout

Dvorak / Haydn Mass / Barber 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 1
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Greenmamba

Beethoven SQ/Haydn m/Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Aecio:

Beethoven PS/Barber/Bruch

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

ks

Barber, Faure, Haydn 22

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## pjang23

HaydnM Dvorak Faure

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 10
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Carter / Barber / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 9
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 3
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 4
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 3

Bruch / Beethoven 12 / Barber


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Beethoven SQ/Dvorak/Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 6
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Vodník - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Haydn: Mass / Carter / Dvorak

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 6
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
*Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse" - 19*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 2


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"

New board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 6
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 2


----------



## pjang23

Barber BeethovenSQ Dvorak

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 11
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 6
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 1


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (pjang was skipped):

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde - 1


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout's correction: 

Barber / Taverner / Fauré

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Barber, Faure, Dvorak

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Dvorak: Vodník - 10
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Toddlertoddy:

Dvorak / Carter / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 7
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 1


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Carter / Beethoven: String Quartet / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 8
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bach / Bruch / Taverner

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 8
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mmsbls

Faure, Bach, Beethoven 27

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 8
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 14
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6

Bruch / Beethoven 12 / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Barber BeethovenPS Bruch

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 13
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## science

It's great that we still have such great music on the board this late in the project. I don't remember who originally proposed Tavener's West Wind Mass, but I will support more ardently if it returns. It's got to be one of the most famous things we haven't recommended yet, though all of the works on the board now are pretty impressive too.


----------



## PaulieGatto

I had put up Taverner earlier and though it has slipped off the board I don't mind putting it up again in the future, though I'll wait in good time.

after pjang23:

Carter / Barber / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
*Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 21*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 13
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
*Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 13
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Bruch/Bach/Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 15
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Langgaard: Music of the Spheres / Beethoven PS / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 9
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 15
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Carter / Beethoven: String Quartet / Bruch

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 14
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bruch Dvorak BeethovenPS

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 16
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 18
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2

Bruch / Beethoven PS / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bruch / Bach / Fauré

*Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy - 20*
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
*Dvorak: Vodník - 13*
*Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy

New Board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Vodník - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls

Carter / Langgaard / Fauré

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Vodník - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Pauliegatto

Takemitsu/Dvorak/Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 10
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Vodník - 14
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Dvorak / Beethoven: String Quartet / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Vodník - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

any nominations for Glazunov recently?  I stopped cuz I got tired of this thread.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Carter/ Dvorak / Faure

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Vodník - 17
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak BeethovenPS Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
*Dvorak: Vodník - 19*
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník

New Board:

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pjang

Mosolov: Iron Foundry, Faure, Haydn

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 5
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2

Faure / Haydn / Carter


----------



## mmsbls

After science

Bach / Langgaard / Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Langgaard / Mosolov / Beethoven 27

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 5
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Carter / Beethoven: String Quartet / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 5
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2



Huilunsoittaja said:


> any nominations for Glazunov recently?  I stopped cuz I got tired of this thread.


Sorry, no. Maybe your participation would give him a greater representation as we are still missing his Violin Concerto, Raymonda, and his symphonies aside from #5.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bach / Langgaard / Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 6
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## science

After mmsbls: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2

Faure / Haydn / Beethoven 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Langgaard / Takemitsu / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Berghansson

Beethoven piano/ Langgaard / Faure

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 11
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Carter / Beethoven: String Quartet / Mosolov

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Langgaard / Mosolov / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Faure, Langgaard, Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms BeethovenSQ JCBach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 13
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12*
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
*Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 - 19*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
*Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12*
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Fauré / Haydn / Beethoven 12


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1

New board: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bach / Langgaard / Takemitsu

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Sibelius/Bach/Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 14
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 3
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Beethoven 12 / Takemitsu / Beethoven 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Brahms / Mosolov / Beethoven 12

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 13
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven: String Quartet / Carter / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 15
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms BeethovenSQ Langgaard

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 16
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Edit: removed and i'll redo it...wasn't referring to last post.


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang

Charles Ives Symphony #4 / Beethoven SQ 12 / JCB

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 17
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives Symphony #4 - 2
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Bach / Langgaard / Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 17
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives Symphony #4 - 2
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 -2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 27 / Sibelius / Bach

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 17
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 2
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 19
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 3
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Beethoven 12 / Ives / Bach


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Beethoven SQ/Beethoven Piano/Langgaard

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 14
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 - 21
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 3
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Beethoven 12 / Ives / Bach[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12


----------



## Trout

New board with my vote:

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings / Carter / Haydn

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 14
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 2
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 3
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Langaard, Britten, Carter

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 14
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 3
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 3
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Bach / Ives / Carter
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 14
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 3
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Carter / Britten / Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 6
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bach Beethoven

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 8
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Haydn/Bach/Brahms

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 4
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5

Takemitsu / Mosolov / Langgard


----------



## Trout

After science:

Britten / Carter / Takemitsu

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bach Langgaard

Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 9
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Ives / Bach / Carter

*Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7 - 19*
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12*
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 9
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 6
*Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
*Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12*
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7

New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 9
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls

Langgaard / Mosolov / Haydn

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 9
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 6
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 14
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Langgaard / Britten / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 8
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 16
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Langgaard / Beethoven / Ives

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 8
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 4
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 18
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson;

Langgaard / Ives / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 7
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - 20
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres


----------



## Trout

New board with my vote:

Carter / Britten / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 5
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Carter / Ives / Mosolov

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

gm

Beethoven: Symphony #2, Mosolov, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after TT: 


Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5

Takemitsu / Haydn / Beethoven PS


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Mosolov / Carter / Beethoven 27

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10*
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
*Carter: Concerto for Orchestra - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 7
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Sibelius Haydn

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 9
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23

Brahms / Britten / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

After PauliGatto:

Shostakovich: Symphony #8 / Shostakovich: Symphony #4 / Mosolov

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

Beethoven / Mosolov / Britten


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Ives/Britten/Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Ives / Brahms / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Shosta 8/Beethoven 27/Beethoven 2

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Beethoven 27 / Ives / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

Beethoven 27 / Takemitsu / Ives


----------



## science

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Ives / Britten / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Britten / Shostakovich 4 / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Sibelius Ives

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio

Ives / Britten / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Ives: Symphony #4 - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 1
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout correction

Beethoven, Shostakovich 8, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1

There are 6 symphonies on the board.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives / Sibelius / Britten

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 15
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 16
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Takemitsu / Ives / Britten


----------



## pjang23

Bomtempo Sibelius Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Ives: Symphony #4 - 16
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ives / Shostakovich 4 / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
*Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 11*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
*Ives: Symphony #4 - 18*
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartok: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartok: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvorak: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout

Britten / Takemitsu / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 13
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Britten / Sibelius / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Shosta 8/Brahms/Beethoven 2

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 11
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 15
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Britten / Shostakovich 4 / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
*Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 


Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

Mozart / Takemitsu / Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Sibelius / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

Apres mmbls:

Sibelius / Haydn / Shosty #4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 2
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

gm

Beethoven, Shos 8, Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 2
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bomtempo Sibelius

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Pssssst. Dukas is not on the list yet.


----------



## science

after pjang23 (and eager to do Dukas' piano sonata but willing to do the Sorcerer's Apprentice first if that's what others prefer): 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

Takemitsu / Haydn / Sibelius


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Saint-Saens Shostakovich

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Brahms: Schicksalslied - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shosatkovich 4 / Brahms / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
*Brahms: Schicksalslied - 15*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
*Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Sibelius / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Mozart / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Sibelius / Bomtempo / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Mosolov / Takemitsu / Mozart

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Haydn / Sibelius / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Shostakovich 4 / Shostakovich 8 / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Beethoven, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Mozart / Sibelius / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 2
*Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8*
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 8*
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
*Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8*
*Sibelius: Symphony #3 - 15*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied
796. Sibelius: Symphony #3

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Takemitsu/Dukas/Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 4
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Bomtempo Shostakovich4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 5
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## science

after pjang: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 5
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 9
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

Haydn / Mozart / Shost 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Dukas/Bomtempo/Molosov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 9
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecie:

Mozart / Dukas / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich 4 / Shostakovich 8 / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

Mozart / Takemitsu / Haydn


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Bomtempo Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Dukas / Mozart / Shostakovich 4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berg

Shos 8, Dukas, Bomtempo

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy

Mosolov, Dukas, Shostakovich 8

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich 4 / Shostakovich 8 / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Beethoven, Dukas, SS

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## science

after Tt: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 10
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

Mozart / SS / Dukas


----------



## GreenMamba

After science:

Dukas / Haydn / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Mozart / Saint-Saens / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 6
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Bomtempo Dukas

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 18*
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied
796. Sibelius: Symphony #3
797. Mozart: Piano Sonata #11

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Brahms/Shosta 8/Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 11
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 12
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7

Takemitsu / Dukas / Shost 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dukas / Saint-Saens / Takemitsu
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 14
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls

Dukas / Mosolov / Shostakovich 8

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
*Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 16*
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9*
*Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9*
*Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 9*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied
796. Sibelius: Symphony #3
797. Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
798. Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich 4 / Shostakovich 8 / Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bomtempo Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 3
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 / Beethoven / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After berghansson

Shost #8 / Takemitsu / Shost #4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 12
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

gm

Feldman: Rothko Chapel, Shos 8, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 13
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Aecio

Feldman/Schubert/Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 2
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 13
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

Well, I´m glad somebody proposed the Rothko chapel again, I did it somewhere around the number 680 and poor Feldman was voted out... I hope now it gets in !


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 13
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6

SS / Brahms / Shost 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science

Feldman, Shos 8, Bomtempo

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 14
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Feldman / Mosolov / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 14
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich 4 / Shosatkovich 8 / Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 15
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 15
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls:

Shostak 8 / Bomtempo / Shostak 4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 17
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Grieg Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
*Shostakovich: Symphony #8 - 17*
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709. Sibelius: En Saga
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1
711. Strauss, R: Don Juan
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
716. Beethoven: Fidelio
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
721. Haydn: Symphony #99
722. Webern: Symphony
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2
724. Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103
726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere
730. Satie: Gnossiennes
731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738. Respighi: Church Windows
739. Bartók: Dance Suite
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743. Haydn, M: Requiem
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745. Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
746. Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op.114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet
748. Bartók: Sonata for Piano
749. Spohr: Octet
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
751. Sibelius: String Quartet 'Intimate Voices'
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux
753. Elgar: In the South (Alassio)
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
774. Granados: Goyescas
775. Liszt: Totentanz
776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet
780. Handel: Ariodante
781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
786. Dvořák: Vodník
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, Op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied
796. Sibelius: Symphony #3
797. Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
798. Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799. Shostakovich: Symphony #8

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang 23:

Grieg / Beethoven / Shost 4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 7
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Schubert/Haydn/Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 3
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mosolov / Feldman / Schubert

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 9
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 7
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Feldman

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 8
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

Kodaly / Rachman / Takemitsu


----------



## GreenMamba

After Science

Haydn / Bomtempo / Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 4
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Green Mamba:

Grieg / Beethoven / Shost 4

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 4
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Feldman

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mmsbls

Feldman, Kodaly, Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 9
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 1
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 9
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

SS / Rachman / Shost


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Grieg Shostakovich

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 9
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Haydn/Feldman/Kodaly

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 12
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
*Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11*
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 2
*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #5 "Egyptian" - 18*
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

SS / Kod / Haydn


----------



## science

Sorry, we're closed!

Go here to vote: http://www.talkclassical.com/22504-classical-music-project-part.html


----------

